# Dead vehicle battery



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello

I have a Dethleffs A class; fiat base vehicle. Usually use this 1-3 times a week and noticed a few weeks ago that it was 'slow' turning over to start. The previous owner had not really used the vehicle for over a year and having only had it myself of a couple of months - have no real idea of the condition of the engine battery. It is fitted with a vanbitz alarm system.

Just had a 3 week work trip abroad; went to go and open the 'van and the indicator lights did not flash indicating disarming of the alarm. Tried the second key fob, then changed the batteries in the key fob to check - and still no indicator lights. I am assuming a dead vehicle battery.

So - does anyone think the alarm is still armed now the battery is dead? Not wanting to annoy the whole local neighbourhood (the alarm is insanely loud!!) I called vanbitz and our local 'van servicing place to see what they would say - both unfortunately closed now for Christmas. 

Any thoughts before I just go and open up.....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

First thoughts are your engine battery is poorly and the vanbitz system has a self powered siren.Is there an overide switch for the alarm in the motorhome somewhere?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> c_auckland said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Get a car and jump leads handy, then open her up, if the battery is that flat it will not go off. Jump leads on and then the alarm will kick in.
Eddie.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible to charge the vehicle battery using a 240v hookup lead ?

The 240v hookup should charge both vehicle and leisure batteries.

Once charged for a little while, you should then be able to turn off the alarm system.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

wakk44 -_ Is there an overide switch for the alarm in the motorhome somewhere?_

Not that I know of; alarm manual (not so helpfully) is in the 'van!

rayc - _Even if it is still armed due to some residual voltage then the sounder should not make much if any noise if the battery is seriously flat._

Thats what I think. But thought I would check if anyone else had encountered this....

MYFANWY1 - _Get a car and jump leads handy, then open her up, if the battery is that flat it will not go off. Jump leads on and then the alarm will kick in. _

No Jump leads; have breakdown cover so not a problem to get started - but as most garages (that can/will deal with an A class) are closed for the Christmas break I might just wait until sorting/sourcing a new battery option.

HarryTheHymer - _Is it possible to charge the vehicle battery using a 240v hookup lead ? The 240v hookup should charge both vehicle and leisure batteries. Once charged for a little while, you should then be able to turn off the alarm system._

No - unfortunately not. Live in the Centre of Bristol and the 'van is parked in a secure gated space a mile or so away; and with no power. I am sure the 240v hookup does not not charge the vehicle battery though unless a battery master type device is fitted? The two leisure (both only 2 months old) have a brand new efoy attached to them - but I know for certain the this does not transfer through to the vehicle battery.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There will be a Euro Car Parts branch in Bristol I would think. They sell batteries and are still open. Actually, they have some special offers on at the moment which may include batteries. Why not buy one and have it ready for when you get the breakdown people out?


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Do not do anything in a rush!!!
Especially connecting jump leads. If you do try opening the bonnet or working near the alarm sounder put in ear plugs just in case.

Steve..


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

G'day Mr Auckland

Although not relevant to your present situation, the 240v hookup should charge both VB & LB.

It does on mine which has a CBE onboard charger. My previous Hymer also charged the engine battery.

It may be worth considering, in the future, linking your efoy with both the LB & VB especially as you store away from your home. If you have a tracker installed, these can consume quite a lot of VB power.

I can quite understand your concerns about setting off the alarm - I had a Vanbitz Howler on my last van and the sound was deafening. So, yes, earplugs are well advised as suggested in a previous post.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Alarm*

I had a strike back alarm fitted by van bitz, best bit of kit going. On mine if the engine battery goes flat and has been for a while the back up battery will run down so as soon as you try to jump start it the alarm will go off just be ready with the fob connect the jumper leads then press the fob. I sold my previous van a 2008 Bessacar E765P IT had a GP 800 tracker also fitted by Van Bitz. This van does not seem to get used much I keep getting texts telling me the battery is low or the alarm has gone off I think that's when they start it up. I did tell the dealer to get the new owners to get in touch with me to swap the phone number but have not heard? Not sure if the new owner knows if he even has a tracker?
Reg number ends ZNZ?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree that when the problem is eventually sorted it will be prudent to fit a battery master or similar to keep the engine battery topped up.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

c_auckland said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a Dethleffs A class; fiat base vehicle. Usually use this 1-3 times a week and noticed a few weeks ago that it was 'slow' turning over to start. The previous owner had not really used the vehicle for over a year and having only had it myself of a couple of months - have no real idea of the condition of the engine battery. It is fitted with a vanbitz alarm system.
> 
> ...


Sounds like battery is at end of its life . However worth remembering that many CAT1 alarms can drain a battery in a surprisingly short time although latest tyoes have a sleep mode to prevent undue battery drain.So you really need to keep battery on float charge when not using vehicle.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Just an update on the outcome of this -


The vanbitz alarm has a backup battery; but this is not operated by the key fob - it serves as a backup if someone got into the 'van and unhooked the main vehicle battery (in an attempt to disarm). 

So the alarm had at some point already annoyed loads of people as the dead vehicle battery is the same as un-hooking the main vehicle battery. The only way to stop this is connect the main battery to a charging source and use the key fob. 

When I opened the 'van the alarm was dead along with the backup and vehicle battery. Also - the previous owner had installed a battery that was 65% capacity of what it should be! Plus he had only used the vehicle once (he said) in the last 18 months - hence the battery being shot.

So a new - correct capacity - battery is now installed.

General opinion, of various vehicle electrical engineers I spoke to, is not to connect the leisure batteries to the vehicle one (battery master) as this can be problematic. Although, all admitted that if a vehicle is not used for prolonged periods then it does provide a solution to keeping the batteries operational. As I use our 'van weekly they all said to leave the system as is.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If your Dethleffs has the same Electrobloc as mine, then it has a built-in battery master device, that keeps both leisure and van battery topped up, if you have a solar panel or are on hook-up.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> If your Dethleffs has the same Electrobloc as mine, then it has a built-in battery master device, that keeps both leisure and van battery topped up, if you have a solar panel or are on hook-up.
> 
> Alan


Not quite correct Alan.

Hookup charges LB and VB

Solar charges both but only if you have the Schaudt LR 1218 solar regulator fitted.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

_If your Dethleffs has the same Electrobloc as mine, then it has a built-in battery master device, that keeps both leisure and van battery topped up, if you have a solar panel or are on hook-up. _

No solar panel. Have an efoy so only use hookup about 2-3 days a year as it is not needed. So not sure if it has a battery master device that works on hookup....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An Efoy is about as good as it gets but check out whether your Electrobloc has the LR1208 or equivalent fitted. I am guessing that it will do if someone has gone to the expense of fitting an Efoy.

Alan


----------

